# Bandcamp: slick way to sell, promote your band?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Just d/l'ed some stuff from an artist and he was using Bandcamp -- I watched the intro video and it's pretty slick. They make it very easy to promote and sell your albums, track listens, embeds, sales, etc. They do a really nice job of handling tiered pricing and the whole nasty format conversion stuff for you.

Anyone using it? Good? Bad? I'm looking for a new home for my personal stuff since the CPB web site is done and gone. I've been using a Facebook page but it's obviously pretty limited in you can present things.


----------

